# Theatre stage floor covering



## cycad (Dec 24, 2005)

We have a douglas fir floor on our theatre stage. The dept. head wants it covered with masonite and painted black. I'll get outside contractors to do it but would a flooring underlayment be better? Like Halex or a similiar brand? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

For what it's worth......

I have been involved in a few theatre stage floors in years past and they were always topped-out with a plywood underlayment product that had an "A" side. If this is a performance type stage that will see many chnages in scenery and the like then it will see a lot of paint and spills over time also.

The masonite is too hard and any fasteners used to install it will have the heads standing proud of the surface and will be seen by the audience. After painting, the fastener heads will also reflect light sources differently from the surface and stage-lighting will only intensify the problem.

That's my two cents anyway.


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

I think he should get the thespian grade plywood.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

C'mon now Mike, try to keep it clean. This is a family oriented forum:laughing:


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

I dont have a lithsp


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Yow but thespian-grade plywood is usually only available in San Francisco and it is................


WHOOPS! Nevermind, I was thinking of something else. 

Carry-on.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

You guys are a riot lmao! cycad, Halex would work fine, use 7/8" staples, 2" apart on perimeter, 3" in the field.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

We put a 2 1/4" pine floor on a stage floor, it was aerobic, and sanded it down and screened it as if we were going to put finish on and they painted it flat black.....So my question is, how come you can't go in there and sand it down and paint it?


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

I second Adam's idea. Though if they really wanted a plywood surface I certainly wouldn't staple it. Couldn't you screw it with flush screws a paint the whole thing with flat black?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Halex is a 5 ply 1/4" Birch _Underlayment_....Stapling is the right way to fasten it to the subfloor.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Halex is a 5 ply 1/4" Birch _Underlayment_....Stapling is the right way to fasten it to the subfloor.



Yeah but if you are using it for dancing and sliding and all the other stuff theatrical clubs do, then the staples will snag on the actor's feet or ballet slippers or socks.

Isn't there another product out there for this application?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Donedat said:


> Yeah but if you are using it for dancing and sliding and all the other stuff theatrical clubs do, then the staples will snag on the actor's feet or ballet slippers or socks.
> 
> Isn't there another product out there for this application?


You use 1/4" crown 7/8" leg staples and if your gun is set up right they are countersunk  I'm sure there are alot of products out there that will work as well or better, but the original post asked about it specifically. Halex' intended use is as an underlayment for resilient flooring.


----------



## constructonomics (Aug 11, 2009)

What kinds of contractors will install this stuff?


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree with the birch underlay. It will paint up really nice.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

constructonomics said:


> What kinds of contractors will install this stuff?


Ones that own a few basic tools and want to make money. It's not rocket science. Look for vinyl installers specifically to find people well versed in it.


----------



## BKM Resilient (May 2, 2009)

Long term it would be a much better investment to install a solid black RUBBER tile or sheet goods. 

Yeah, the initial investment is many multiples of scabbing on masonite or cheap underlayment and painting but the paint will require wax/finish, polishing and then stripping and polishing on a pretty regular basis. 

A good rubber tile is almost maintenance free in that kind of application. 

It's also going to be MUCH better for the acoustics in the theater. 

Last stage I laid was 1M x1M tiles 8MM gauge solid black color Mondo over a Koester moisture barrier. 

That floor will outlast you, your children and your grandchildren and look as good as new with VERY modest cleaning and care.

Seriously, what do you expect that Masonite to look like in 5 years?


----------



## Alison C (Sep 27, 2021)

BKM Resilient said:


> Long term it would be a much better investment to install a solid black RUBBER tile or sheet goods.
> 
> Yeah, the initial investment is many multiples of scabbing on masonite or cheap underlayment and painting but the paint will require wax/finish, polishing and then stripping and polishing on a pretty regular basis.
> 
> ...


If your intention is to repeatedly screw down set pieces but also use it for dance including tap would the rubber still be a choice? We currently have masonite which we paint yearly. It has lasted some 20 years now but needs replacing. Also looking to have it installed but don't want to have the problems I have read about when the installers are not familiar with stage installation. Any recommendations?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Alison C said:


> If your intention is to repeatedly screw down set pieces but also use it for dance including tap would the rubber still be a choice? We currently have masonite which we paint yearly. It has lasted some 20 years now but needs replacing. Also looking to have it installed but don't want to have the problems I have read about when the installers are not familiar with stage installation. Any recommendations?


This thread is 15 years old and
This site is for professional contractors visit DIY Home Improvement Forum


----------

